# Windows 7 sur USB bootable Mojave



## samsamm (18 Février 2019)

Salut à tous, 

Comme le dit mon titre, j'aimerais installer un Windows 7 SP1 64 Bits sur une clé usb bootable à partir d'un mac (pour démarrer également sur Mac). J'ai l'Os Mojave et je galère pas mal... Si vous avez une solution miracle ou même un install de iso depuis un PC pour pouvoir ensuite booter le usb sur mon mac, je suis preneur ! 


Merci beaucoup


----------



## Locke (19 Février 2019)

samsamm a dit:


> Comme le dit mon titre, j'aimerais installer un Windows 7 SP1 64 Bits sur une clé usb bootable à partir d'un mac (pour démarrer également sur Mac). J'ai l'Os Mojave et je galère pas mal... Si vous avez une solution miracle ou même un install de iso depuis un PC pour pouvoir ensuite booter le usb sur mon mac, je suis preneur !


Problème rapidement résolu, à la base Windows 7 ne s'installera pas dans un mac avec une version de macOS Mojave, uniquement que Windows 10. De plus, ce n'est même pas la peine de rêver de créer une clé bootable, macOS ne la reconnaîtra pas.


----------



## samsamm (19 Février 2019)

samsamm a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Comme le dit mon titre, j'aimerais installer un Windows 7 SP1 64 Bits sur une clé usb bootable à partir d'un mac (pour démarrer également sur Mac). J'ai l'Os Mojave et je galère pas mal... Si vous avez une solution miracle ou même un install de iso depuis un PC pour pouvoir ensuite booter le usb sur mon mac, je suis preneur !
> 
> ...


D'accord merci pour la réponse. Impossible donc d'installer meme un Windows 7 sur un mac en Bootcamp classique ? en ayant l'iso


----------



## Locke (19 Février 2019)

samsamm a dit:


> D'accord merci pour la réponse. Impossible donc d'installer meme un Windows 7 sur un mac en Bootcamp classique ? en ayant l'iso


Un peu de lecture... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/ ...devrait t'aider à comprendre. Il faut lire intégralement les deux premiers messages.


----------



## samsamm (19 Février 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Un peu de lecture... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/ ...devrait t'aider à comprendre. Il faut lire intégralement les deux premiers messages.


Apparemment cela est possible avec Windows 7, il suffit de l'ISO.

Merci à toi.


----------



## Locke (19 Février 2019)

samsamm a dit:


> Apparemment cela est possible avec Windows 7, il suffit de l'ISO.


Si tu le dis, alors amuse-toi.


----------



## samsamm (19 Février 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Si tu le dis, alors amuse-toi.


Comment ça si je le dis? Cela est-il faisable ou pas ? 

J'aimerais juste avoir une confirmation de la possibilité de dual boot avec Windows 7, sans m'envoyer sur des liens à lire qui ne parlent même pas ou peu du sujet sur Windows 7, tout le monde n'est pas un "nerd" ou quelqu'un de très calé en informatique.


----------



## Locke (19 Février 2019)

samsamm a dit:


> Comment ça si je le dis? Cela est-il faisable ou pas ?
> 
> J'aimerais juste avoir une confirmation de la possibilité de dual boot avec Windows 7, sans m'envoyer sur des liens à lire qui ne parlent même pas ou peu du sujet sur Windows 7, tout le monde n'est pas un "nerd" ou quelqu'un de très calé en informatique.


Relis ma réponse #2 qui me semblait très claire pourtant.

De plus, pourquoi tu as créé un nouveau message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/part...apres-tentative-dinstallation-windows.1312702 ...tu as un autre Mac ?


----------



## samsamm (19 Février 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Relis ma réponse #2 qui me semblait très claire pourtant.
> 
> De plus, pourquoi tu as créé un nouveau message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/part...apres-tentative-dinstallation-windows.1312702 ...tu as un autre Mac ?


J'ai  bien lu ta réponse et je suis allé lire sur le sujet approprié, pas de réponse claire pour moi. Tu me réponds par la suite "si tu le dis" comme si je faisais une erreur, je trouve la réponse un peu désagréable, et pas du même acabit que ta réponse sur le sujet que tu viens de me partager, qui est d'ailleurs un sujet différent selon moi, voilà pourquoi j'ai créé un nouveau sujet.


----------



## Locke (19 Février 2019)

samsamm a dit:


> J'ai bien lu ta réponse et je suis allé lire sur le sujet approprié, pas de réponse claire pour moi. Tu me réponds par la suite "si tu le dis" comme si je faisais une erreur, je trouve la réponse un peu désagréable, et pas du même acabit que ta réponse sur le sujet que tu viens de me partager, qui est d'ailleurs un sujet différent selon moi, voilà pourquoi j'ai créé un nouveau sujet.


Relis bien le début de ma réponse #2...


Locke a dit:


> Problème rapidement résolu, à la base Windows 7 ne s'installera pas dans un mac avec une version de macOS Mojave, uniquement que Windows 10.


...or Windows 7 ne s'installera pas dans ton MBP de 2015, uniquement que Windows 10, ce n'était pas assez clair ?


----------

